# Österreich hat die Nase vorn: RTR ermöglicht PSMS-Sperre



## dvill (6 Februar 2006)

Auch hier die richtige Idee.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (6 Februar 2006)

tu felix austria.......

und was ist bei uns? wann wird da endlich reagiert ?


----------



## Wembley (5 März 2006)

In puncto Probleme mit "Premium-Sms" erschien auf orf.at folgender Artikel:

http://vorarlberg.orf.at/stories/92826/

Durchaus interessante Auszüge daraus:



			
				orf.at schrieb:
			
		

> *Scheinfirma gegründet*
> Bei einem Test der Arbeiterkammer hat sich gezeigt, dass es ganz einfach ist, diese Abrechnungsmethode kriminell zu nutzen. Die AK hat mit Hilfe eines Strohmannes eine Scheinfirma gegründet. Dann wurde SMS-Dienst-Anbieter beauftragt anonym kostenpflichtige SMS zu verschicken. Alle mit belanglosen Inhalten. Umgehend wurden 50 Cent Euro pro SMS von den Konten der ahnungslosen Empfänger abgebucht.


Ich glaube, das überrascht hier sicher niemanden.


			
				orf.at schrieb:
			
		

> Bislang war es kaum möglich, sich vor solchen Axxxxx(Anm. geändert vom mir) -SMS zu schützen. Die meisten Netzbetreiber argumentierten, dass eine Sperre technisch nur schwer möglich sei, obwohl sie bereits seit 2003 gesetzlich verpflichtet waren, eine solche Sperrmöglichkeit anzubieten.


Man sieht, auch bei uns in Ö haben sich die Netzbetreiber geziert. Von wegen "technisch nur schwer möglich". Der erste Handynetzbetreiber, der von selbst eine solche Sperre anbot, tat dies meines Wissens nach im September 2005(!). Jetzt, wie gesagt, hat jeder Kunde die Möglichkeit dazu. 

Gruß
Wembley


----------

